# grounding wire??



## Troutbum52 (Jul 19, 2020)

Picked up used Husquvarna snow blower with 10hp Snowking engine. There are two green wires dangling that are joined together. Not sure but it seems like a grounding that should be connected to what I think is a kill switch? The metal piece of the installed kill switch looks like it's been broken off. I bought a new one as you can see me holding in picture. What I don't seem to get is how to attach the coupled green wires to the end of kill switch as they both seem to be male ends?? Any thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Since both wires attach to that switch, I would plug the one with the proper male end onto the switch, and then put the other lead onto that wire with an in-line clamp like this ....


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The piece you are holding is the terminal that has the crimp part for the one wire that goes to the ignition coil, the other wire with the spade connector goes to the red kill switch on the control panel.
The piece of the terminal in the picture with the 2 wires attached should push into the little white part that mounts on the side of the blower housing.
That looks like a new unused wire terminal piece in your hand, the same piece that has the wires connected to in the photo.
The little metal terminal end is what touches the throttle control linkage to ground the ignition when you turn the throttle all the way off by pushing the level all the way down to where it says "Stop" on the control panel. That is a little "Grounding Tab" that the other 2 wires are connected to. ! end is crimped on, the other is a spade connector that is used as a Ground terminal for the ignition that touches part of the throttle linkage when you shut off the ignition with the throttle control instead of the red switch knob.
Those little terminals fall out of the plastic holders a lot of times when they are disturbed or pulled on, sometimes they fall out from engine vibration.
There is a little wire piece of spring steel that sticks out of the piece that contacts the throttle linkage to ground it on many of them. Many times you can just slide the terminal back into the holder and it will work again.


----------

